

Ask HN: Best place to publish programming articles - vincentellis

Recently, i've been looking for a place on the web to publish my articles, but i'm curious about HN opinion.<p>Should i look for something like developerWorks, SitePoint, InfoQ, or publish myself? Which websites do you think are the best for independent authors to write for?
======
basdevries
I think publishing for yourself is the best way you can have it. When you're
publishing on your own blog, you can be covered on other blogs as well, but at
the same time you can stay with your own image. When you link your blog on HN
you get plenty of feedback and at the same time you're able to build your own
audience as well. Good luck with your writings!

------
jcutrell
I'd say get something up on your own gh-pages (<http://pages.github.com/>)
using Jekyll. It may be difficult to garner readership at first, but if you
have an abundance of material and you own the copyright to it, why not put it
up _somewhere_ and then take paid writing gigs when they come along?

The Tuts+ folks are quite good about bringing in outside authors (they've long
been blacklisted here on HN for some reason, even though folks like Rey Bango
write over there), but I'd check that out as well.

